# OK - jetzt gilts !



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

also - ich muss euch sagen ich find es saumäßig harmonisch zur zeit hier im forum von bergwerk . so möchte ich anregen das ein bergwerk owner`s club (p0oooooooooo- das hat meine katze geschriebn )  treffen stattfindet . BOC - Germany . Vorschlag Rheinlandpfalz = Treffpunkt . Oder auch Rügen - würde gern mal rauskommen hier   !
scherz beiseite - was haltet ihr davon ? wer würde vorsitz übernehmen (wer hat zeit ? ) Bergwrek Owners C lub . 

na ja - nur so ne idee - meistens klappts ja nicht - aber wir wären schon ein schöner haufen !!!!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Ich bin dafür, daß, wenn sowas eingeführt wird, zuallererst mal Wert auf deutsche Sprache gelegt wird und dieser dämliche Anglizismus ab-/erschossen wird! 
Darüberhinaus ist BOC ungeeignet, weil schon vergeben. Siehe B.O.C.!

Warum nicht BERGWERK-Union? 

Außerdem, noch ist BERGWERK nicht tot und die Rahmen sind noch keine 'Oldtimer'. 

Um das Niveau etwas zu heben: Wir können auch eine Bande gründen, zum Beispiel 'Die tollkühnen Männer auf ihren fahrenden Alu-Kisten" oder "Die wilden Bianchi-Grün-Bergwerker" (Du Fettkloß kriegst auch den Hut mit dem Hauptmanns-Signé). Ach, das ist ja auch geklaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

asche auf mein haupt - mit den anglizismen hast du meine 100%ige zustimmung - wie konnte mir so etwas nur passieren ?danke fäustchen .

einen club kann man auch gründen wenns die firma noch gibt  oder ? um so ruhmreicher wirds enden


----------



## Brägel (23. August 2004)

na dann eben BBC, also Bergwerkbesitzerclub


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

hab grade mal geschaut - also die domains sind fast alle belegt .

BBOC.de wäre frei = Bergwerk Bike Owners Club ( ist halt was englisches drin )
vielleicht fällt euch noch was ein ?


----------



## carloz (23. August 2004)

Die Domain "*bergwerkler.de*" ist nicht registriert.



greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

na dann auf los mach . visitenkarte A oder wie sich das ding nennt erstmal blocken !!! alles weitere kommt dann schon


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

mal im ernst caloz - hast du zeit sowas zu managen ? wäre sofort dabei , ein club den wir hier im forum einfach so aus der taufe heben - genial oder ?
muß ja erstmal nix aufwändiges sein - aber ein anfang wäre gemacht .


----------



## wondermike (24. August 2004)

Ich würde auch mitmachen.   

Zur Namensgebung: Anglizismen zu vermeiden ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber einen deutschen Namen zu finden, der nicht nach spießiger Vereinsmeierei klingt, ist auch nicht so leicht. Nö, mir ist auch nix gutes eingefallen. Aber ich vertraue da ganz auf die versammelte Kreativität der lieben Gemeinde.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (24. August 2004)

hi @ all, 

also das finde ich jetzt mal wirklich sehr kreativ! Wer hatte denn diese Idee?? Mir pesönlich gefällt "Bergwerk Union" sehr gut! 

AnthonyXIV


----------



## daif (24. August 2004)

also ich finde dass alles mit "...owners club.." usw, was auf "Besitzer" abzielt ziehmilch versnobt/arrogant, also so als ob man was besseres sei, rüberkommt.
ist halt meine Meinung, ich finde das sollte man vermeiden

warum nicht "Bergwerkler" wie die freie domain die Carloz entdeckt hat??
ich fände halt was kurzes prägnantes nicht schlecht. Nicht so was langes dick auftragendens!

wie gesagt, meine Meinung
(understatement rules)

Oh, war zu langsam, "Bergwerk Union" finde ich wie Anthony auch cool!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (24. August 2004)

> "Besitzer" abzielt ziehmilch versnobt/arrogant,




zeig mir hier einen der nicht arrogant ist - ich bin z.b. nicht arrogant        ich bin ultraarrogant


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. August 2004)

mein Beitrag:
BWB wie Bergwerkbiker ganz einfach wie Rocklandbiker !!!


----------



## raffic (25. August 2004)

Die Idee find ich auch spitze. Über dem Namen könnte man doch abstimmen! Oder nich? Bergwerk Union und Bergwerkler würde mir schon zusagen.
Schauen wir mal was draus wird.

raffic


----------



## chris84 (25. August 2004)

Bergwerkunion fänd ich auch cool...

Aber mal ne Frage? fahrt ich eure Bergwerks eigentlich? mir kommst vor als ob ihr die Bikes nur habt, um hier posten zu können   
Ich käm gar nicht dazu, so viel hier zu schreiben, ich bekomm ja nichtmal alles gelesen... schließlich will man ja auch noch ein bisserl biken..  

MFG
Chris


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Was will man denn machen, bei dem Sauwetter? Heute hat mit das Wetter auch mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Aber fahren tun wir auf jeden Fall. Wir können halt einfach ein bisschen schneller lesen.


----------

